# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  با C++‎ چه پروژه هایی میشه برای میکروکنترلرها انجام داد؟

## i-php-i

سلام دوستان

من با C++‎ آشنا هستم و میخوام با این زبان پروژه های سطح بالای میکروکنترولر انجام بدم 

میشه پروژه های سطح بالا رو که با C++‎ میشه انجام داد رو معرفی کنید؟

----------


## seyed saeed

سلام
خب شما در حوزه ARM هر برنامه ای که بخواهید رو می تونید با C++‎ بنویسید
بگردید دنبال مثلا پردازش تصویر یا صوت ببینید در این زمینه چی پیدا می کنید

----------


## alinaseri25

سلام 
به قول دوستمون آقای  seyed saeed هر چی رو بخواهید میتونید با C++‎ بنویسید ولی باید قبلش مدیریت کنید ، مثلا اگه کلی اشیا دارید خوب C++‎ بهتر هست ولی اگه اشیا خاصی ندارید و برنامه فانکشنال هست باز C بهتر هست ، چون مدیریت حافظه ی C++‎ در اون حالت بهتر عمل میکنه و کار شما راحت تر میشه ولی توی حالت فانکشنال حجم برنامه های C خوب کمتر میشه ، پس یکم به کار شما هم بستگی داره دیگه ، برای اینکه بهتر متوجه حرفم بشید میتونید چندتا برنامه ی ساده رو با C و C++‎ کد بزنید و حجم رم و فلش رو مقایسه کنید و زمان اجرای کد رو هم محاسبه کنید ، این شکلی کامل دستتون میاد

----------

